# Ad blocker detection - a way around it?



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

I've used Ad Block Plus for years and been happy. It seems more and more websites are detecting the use of Ad Blocker and preventing access unless it is disabled. I simply close the site and move on but it's becoming more and more prevalent.

Is there an Ad Blocker that is less detected by websites or is there a workaround that would continue to prevent the ads (so many of them disgusting, obscene or nauseating IMO) from being visible? To be clear, if the ads were for cat food or mittens (things I actually buy), I'd probably be more flexible, but so many are for products I am unwilling to see and then can't 'unsee' that I am unwilling to consider unblocking the ads.


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

Same here. There is an AdBlock Blocker extension, but I never got it to work.

Adblocker-blockers get around sites that block adblockers

GitHub - reek/anti-adblock-killer: Anti-Adblock Killer helps you keep your Ad-Blocker active, when you visit a website and it asks you to disable.


----------



## Northof49 (Mar 3, 2018)

Check out the old threads. That was discussed in length a few months ago.


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

I just downloaded one called Anti Adblock Detector. No idea how effective it is. I guess I'll find out today. 

I started to try another but when it mentioned having to use a VPN, I said never mind. I don't have the data allowance to be using a VPN.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

I too, have ad Blocker Plus. If a pop-up tells me I have to disable my blocker, I move on. If I really need to see the subject matter, I'll google it. Unless it's an opinion piece or a blog, the subject matter is usually on another site.


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

Wolf mom said:


> I too, have ad Blocker Plus. If a pop-up tells me I have to disable my blocker, I move on. If I really need to see the subject matter, I'll google it. Unless it's an opinion piece or a blog, the subject matter is usually on another site.


I'll do that with the ones that insist I pay to read the article. If we paid half those on line fees we'd all starve.


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

The extension seems to be working. I haven't seen the ad blocker warning. The really weird one is that one that wants me to pay wanted me to pay but didn't block the article. 

I'll continue testing it.


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

robin416 said:


> I just downloaded one called Anti Adblock Detector. No idea how effective it is. I guess I'll find out today.





robin416 said:


> The extension seems to be working. I haven't seen the ad blocker warning. The really weird one is that one that wants me to pay wanted me to pay but didn't block the article.
> 
> I'll continue testing it.


See if your Anti Adblock Detector works on the following URL. It didn't work for me.
Vicksburg Daily News

It opens briefly then I get:


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

NRA_guy said:


> See if your Anti Adblock Detector works on the following URL. It didn't work for me.
> Vicksburg Daily News
> 
> It opens briefly then I get:
> View attachment 104911


Nope, it popped up. I clicked on the purple bar and it cleared for a couple of seconds but then came back.

The other one I ran into the warning came up but it stayed stuck to the top of the web page as I scrolled through the article.

The group wants to know who's slipping by so I sent them the link.


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

Thanks @*robin416*


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Wolf mom said:


> I too, have ad Blocker Plus. If a pop-up tells me I have to disable my blocker, I move on. If I really need to see the subject matter, I'll google it. Unless it's an opinion piece or a blog, the subject matter is usually on another site.


This. Its annoying, especially if sent there for free content from link on third party, but if they dont want me to see their ultra valuable content (it usually isnt very valuable), I will let them enjoy it all by themselves and move on. Now the paywall ones generally give you two or three free articles per month. Thats pretty easy, just use different browser. Yet to see a site I wanted to read over six articles per month. They somehow identify the browser not the computer.

Whats truly annoying about all this is the BIG LIE that its about you avoiding static ads. Static ads fund very little of the internet and few sites could survive just showing static ads. Its not, you can unblock static ads, but leave a script blocker in place, and still get the warning, what they dont like is blocking their tracking scripts that follow you around. But complaining about needing to spy on you to collect their pound of flesh, sounds pretty evil so they whine about you needing to look at static ads. People can sort of identify with traditional static and banner ads (punch the monkey), they have been in newspapers and magazines for eons and what funded early internet, but few are really aware of all the background scripts running using YOUR DATA to collect your data, when you go to a website. Its how those ads follow you from site to site. Websites sell permission for these data collector companies to place their scripts on website. You run into a particularly slow site and its cause they oversold these scripts. Use NOSCRIPT and you will find out quickly how many scripts are running on a particular website. Some its a handful, some it simply incredible number.

If you just absolutely need to see some locked down website, run an unprotected browser just to see that article and for nothing else.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

There is a work-around for the free article limits. Clear your cookies and get more free articles. It works on several sites.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

If They dont like my ad blocker being on I just move on. I am sure they have nothing unique that cant be found elsewere.


----------



## dennisuello (Apr 19, 2021)

Just use Brave browser, it blocks ads, tracking cookies, even blocks non-embedded ads in YouTube videos.


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

dennisuello said:


> Just use Brave browser, it blocks ads, tracking cookies, even blocks non-embedded ads in YouTube videos.


I do use Brave but lots of stuff pops up and I can do a "create a block on an element". That gets to be a pain.


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

Gary in ohio said:


> If They dont like my ad blocker being on I just move on. I am sure they have nothing unique that cant be found elsewere.


Not 100% true. Many things (like a local news site I go to) is only available on their web site.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

NRA_guy said:


> Not 100% true. Many things (like a local news site I go to) is only available on their web site.


True for me. YMMV


----------

